# london to Blackpool



## rutabowa (May 17, 2012)

Any way to get there that doesn't cost loads of money and time? Driving is looking like the cheapest. it's way in advance but even so trains are expensive.


----------



## Crispy (May 17, 2012)

Try splitting the ticket. Single to Manchester or Preston then another single on to Blackpool?


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Try splitting the ticket. Single to Manchester or Preston then another single on to Blackpool?


it seems to make little difference... i'll keep trying tho


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2012)

i though there was megatrain to manchester? it seems not....


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2012)

What price have you got?


----------



## rutabowa (May 17, 2012)

it was about £80 return pp. that's not too bad i know, but it's just a standard off peak return price so was hoping to get cheaper.


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2012)

I'm seeing some singles for £19.50 to Preston so it might be doable for cheaper depending on your travel dates.


----------



## Espresso (May 17, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> I'm seeing some singles for £19.50 to Preston so it might be doable for cheaper depending on your travel dates.


 
I do that a lot.
And not only to Preston; Manchester Piccadilly and Liverpool Lime Street and Wigan. Often get it cheaper that way, with a return from there to Blackpool.
You do have to stick to specific trains to and from London, though. So if that doesn't suit you, you won't be able to do it that way.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 17, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i though there was megatrain to manchester? it seems not....


 
Megatrain is a Stagecoach brand, so mainly South West Trains and East Midland Trains.

You might be able to get a cheaper journey doing Megatrain to Sheffield.

Megabus does Preston from London, though.


----------



## rutabowa (May 18, 2012)

Espresso said:


> I do that a lot.
> And not only to Preston; Manchester Piccadilly and Liverpool Lime Street and Wigan. Often get it cheaper that way, with a return from there to Blackpool.
> You do have to stick to specific trains to and from London, though. So if that doesn't suit you, you won't be able to do it that way.


that would be fine. the dates i'm looking only have one 19.50 fare to preston, and none at all on the way back, though.... still that save £20 or so between 2 of us. we'll be travelling with a baby so a long coach journey's not an option...


----------

